
Hot Reloading in React (or, an Ode to Accidental Complexity) - btown
https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/hot-reloading-in-react-1140438583bf#.86pyieq7o
======
btown
A long read, but this post by Dan Abramov illustrates how React Transform
currently works, its shortcomings, and how a new approach is likely to remove
all of those shortcomings.

If you're using Webpack and React (and who isn't, these days?), and you're
frustrated that the functional components you've been encouraged to use aren't
supported by hot reloading... the last section here presents the (relatively
short) roadmap to the solution.

